# Mouse and keyboard not functioning after installing nvidia driver.



## Scotoner (Mar 26, 2011)

I installed nvidia driver on FreeBSD. I am using fluxbox. When I *startx* the fonts are really big and bold and my mouse/keyboard doesn't work. I have done all the modifications on /etc/rc.conf and /etc/X11/xorg.conf. Any ideas?


----------



## Scotoner (Mar 27, 2011)

I found the solution. I added "AutoAddDevices" "False" into /etc/X11/xorg.conf and everything is functioning. Still have the font problem, I will create new topic about that.


----------

